# Dinafem Seeds? Anyone Like/Dislike Them?



## mixin (Sep 29, 2008)

i have been looking for a good "Sea of Green" strain that flowers quickly and produces good smoke too

after searching for fast flowering strains of femenised seeds on the attitude's website and Dinafem appears to have the fast flowering strains down!

i have it down to 4 strains so if anyone has any input at all or experience with these strain i would love to hear them!






*Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plant*

*Indica*

*Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plant* is pure East Indian; a region known for being the producer of some of the finest Indica grown. By crossing two sisters of the of the same genetic line, we were able to create a fast flowering, high yielding, mould resistant plant that offers a very good yield with good quality. Medicinally, a very soothing, and sedative effect can be expected. Not over powering but more mellow. It calms, rather than excites. Like a good hashish. 
*Growing:* *Indoors/Outdoors*
*Flowering: 45-50 days*
*THC: (8% - 12%). *
*Genotype: 90% **California** Hash Plant x 10% Northern Lights*
*Feminized: Yes *

---






*Blue Hash*

*10 Cannabis Seeds per packet*
*Indica*
What a combination! The mind sweep of Blueberry crossed with the mystical body calm of the California Hash Plant. *Dinafems Blue Hash* is a fast flowering Indica that initially adopts the color violet then turns a dark purple when fully finished; this is a beautiful plant for the indoor gardener. Easy to grow, low maintenance and very mould resistant. Also, it produces a very good yield of the highest quality. Grows very well out of doors as well. A sweet, fruity flavor that will euphorically put your cares behind you. 
Sweet.
*Growing: Indoors/Outdoors*
*Flowers in about 55 days*
*THC Content:* *(12% - 16%) *
*Genotype: Blueberry x **California** Hash Plant.* 

---






*Powerkush*

*Indica*

*Dinafem Seeds Power Kush,* is a powerful blend of Afghani x Skunk #1. It is a fast bloomer that produces a harvest of sweet, orange tinted colas with high resin content. Mental and physical effects are quite notable and the taste divine. The power is surprising until one considers the genetics, then you realize it is not by chance but design. 

*Growing: Indoors/Outdoors*
*Flowering in 45-55 Days*
*THC: High. (12% - 16%). 
Genotype: (Afghani x Skunk #1) *
*Feminized: Yes *
Contents: 10 cannabis seeds per pack

---






*Critical +*

*10 Seeds per packet*

*Indica*
This beautiful Indica is an award *winning plant of the Highlife Glass of **Barcelona**.* *Dinafems Seeds, Critical +,* is a high yield producer with a powerful, fruity skunk aroma, saddled with a delicious taste. Indoor cultivators should exercise caution due to the strong, skunky fragrance it exudes while growing. 
A very potent smoke, mentally & physically, with a high yield.

*Growing: Indoors/outdoors*
*Flowering: 45-50 days*
*THC: (12%-16%)*
*Genotype: Big Bud x Skunk*
*Feminized: Yes*


----------



## calicat (Oct 1, 2008)

I have never grown critical mass before but have heard good things about it. I have grown big bud before and had some enormous yields. I have also grown various skunk strains with acceptable to great results. In the near future I plan on growing critical mass. I would choose that one over the others.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 5, 2008)

my fiance is from Spain and that's how I found out about dinafem...

it turns out they have some pretty awesome stuff, a lot of UK and Spanish sites just rave and rave about how great they are...

I myself bought their Collection #2 pack... 2 blue hash, 2 blue widow, 2 white widow

I'm gonna be starting my grow soon, can't wait

Johnny


----------



## trapper (Nov 13, 2008)

just germed 8 blue widow from dinefem,two tiny black ones never germed at all the the 6 could not push through the soil before rotting,the only ones out of the strains i germinated,i would never bye dinafem again total garbage.


----------



## smitdog (Nov 14, 2008)

i got two free dinafem royal haze female's free from dr chronic .. i hope they turn out great this summer .. gonna grow these bad boys in some 30 gallon tubs .. hoping for a few monster danky haze sativa's .. this strain sounds awesome hope it is ..


----------



## trapper (Nov 14, 2008)

smitdog said:


> i got two free dinafem royal haze female's free from dr chronic .. i hope they turn out great this summer .. gonna grow these bad boys in some 30 gallon tubs .. hoping for a few monster danky haze sativa's .. this strain sounds awesome hope it is ..


hope it works better for you then for me,i emailed were i got the seeds and they never had the decency to reply,but in this med growing business their are thieves that take advantage of the fact we cant call the cops,but im in the process of getting my medical licence,but not at the expence of haveing to quit takeing my stronger meds.pot can only do so much for heavy pain.it helps with the loss of appetite from other meds ect ect.


----------



## smitdog (Nov 14, 2008)

trapper said:


> hope it works better for you then for me,i emailed were i got the seeds and they never had the decency to reply,but in this med growing business their are thieves that take advantage of the fact we cant call the cops,but im in the process of getting my medical licence,but not at the expence of haveing to quit takeing my stronger meds.pot can only do so much for heavy pain.it helps with the loss of appetite from other meds ect ect.


yes very sad to read about your germ rate with the blue widow .. i have had same experience different company .. nirvana's hindu kush i germed 8 only got two to accually crack and germ other 6 where dead seeds never did anything .. part of the game like you said ..


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 15, 2008)

I germed 3 dinafem seeds last week, blue widow, blue hash, and white widow

all are VERY strong and healthy plants, very beautiful and nice...

dinafem are extremely nice seeds, I'd even say better than a lot of the dutch passion and sensi seeds ...

if you know anything about dinafem, they back up 100% all their seeds. email them and they should send you brand new seeds...

now that's great service!


----------



## trapper (Nov 16, 2008)

SmokeUpJohnny said:


> I germed 3 dinafem seeds last week, blue widow, blue hash, and white widow
> 
> all are VERY strong and healthy plants, very beautiful and nice...
> 
> ...


i was looking for their email address i googled it and could not find it,i then emailed the retailer,so if you have the email i would appreciate it,i will email them and find their response,thanks.


----------



## trapper (Nov 17, 2008)

SmokeUpJohnny said:


> I germed 3 dinafem seeds last week, blue widow, blue hash, and white widow
> 
> all are VERY strong and healthy plants, very beautiful and nice...
> 
> ...


do you have the email address i googled it and all i found was the distibuters not the company,like i said 2 were tiny dark hard seeds that didnt even look like any seeds i have seen,and the others rotted in the soil they just never pushed through,one did with my help,but it has not grown,it is 1"in 9 days while the other strains are 5" so i would like to see what they say,it costs almost 200 dollars.


----------



## ZnappGrow (Nov 23, 2008)

I live in spain myself. I only heard really good things about DINAFEM seeds from the local growers. 
Im going to plant my moby dick seeds some time next week, and we see how it goes.

About there email. Theres one printet on the yin can the seeds came in. 
[email protected].
Try that one. If dosent work, I could try and ask the grow shop I bought them, to see if they got another one.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Mar 31, 2010)

does anyone know about the size of their seed packages or shape would be very useful in shipping methods because i only like to get packages that are flat and small in shape. i hear they have a very complex packing system when compared to other breeders.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 31, 2010)

gee to fuck up that many seeds at once im guessing you just cant grow worth a crap trapper all mine popped and r growing just fine. i love how mega failings are everyones fault but there own maybe you should give up on the card if you cant even get seeds started


----------



## Dro Plug (Mar 31, 2010)

I have grown Blue Hash and that shit turned out pretty good. The taste was like blueberry citrus, she had a sour taste. The buzz was good, not the best, but far from the worst. I have Cali Hash going right now, I fucked up and let her get to close to the lights, but other than that she is growing good. I will try and post some pics of her later.


----------



## drlearysbud (Mar 31, 2010)

I got a free feminized auto fruit seed(DinaFem) from attitude with an order I had. I grew it out and it was a healthy and pretty plant. Yield was like 3/4 oz though it was as potent as I would have liked it to be the flavor was great. No problems growing or germinating it.


----------



## Anita Bhonghitt (Mar 31, 2010)

Did the Cali Hash, turned out real nice! Have the Blue Hash vegging now. Critical + and Moby Dick waiting to pop next. So far I think Dinafem are a prety good value!


----------



## max420thc (Apr 1, 2010)

from what ive been seeing dinafem has ALOT of good revues. i got some free bees ive popped . had a cali hash plant. it turned out to be a very slow runt. and a power kush..it is running fast and looking beautiful . very pointed leaves on it..it looks cool. it branch';s alot. it just went into flower. so i dont know much more than what ive seen so far..but it is a good looking plant so far.
i gave five dina fem seeds to a buddy of mine ..they were free in the order . one of them is moby dick 2. i told him if he gets anything worth while just get me a cut off of it. ill know more about how their other strains grow in the next couple of months.


----------



## hardroc (Apr 1, 2010)

I got a couple freebies of Blue Widow from Dinafem. I germed only 1 and less than 24 hours the bean popped, put it in soil and again less then 24 hours it broke through the soil. I'm happy so far, just hope it don't turn hermi, I'm not so sure on the fem seeds anymore after hearing that alot turn hermi on you, ex: Green House Seeds, has alot of people talking about thier hermi fems, I also have a Bubba Kush I'm growing out from them that is fem'd, alot of ppl trash them as well, but mine is growing like crazy. I don't really go by what ppl say anymore, because it's not reliable, best way to know is own personal experiance.
I've grown out Orange Mass, a friend of a freind of a friend cross bread Orange Bud with Critical Mass, and I love it. Lots of vigor and at 9 weeks, you can have some buds as big as your forearm. Really good all around smoke too, nice yeilds. Don't know about Dinafem's C.M. but prolly worth a try imo.


----------



## diet103 (Apr 1, 2010)

Check out my blue hash!

It was awesome smoke. It just has a low threshold for hermying because I had a large one that I sprayed down with cold water around 6th week of flower (had a pollen problem) and it nannered the next freakin day. So I only kept this one clone and decided to flower it and it turned blue in the end and didn't hermie! I'm revegging it now!


----------



## 1stimegrower (Sep 25, 2010)

I just barely got these 5 seeds for free of critical + or AKA "Critical mass. I read it's a 50/50 indica, sativa hybrid with genetics of Big Bud and skunk. Big bud already had some skunk in it's genetics so it sounds to me like big bud backcrossed with skunk. I haven't had the pleasure of popping these seeds just yet because i'm in a current DWC grow but I read that it grows like a sativa but yields hefty buds similar to big bud. Can't wait


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 25, 2010)

i want to grow blue hash in the future i notice g-13 labs have a few dinafem knock-off strains midnight kush is blue hash & blue venom is blue widow & they have a hash plant & royal kush as well but for a slight price difference ill use dinafem


----------



## couchlock907 (Sep 25, 2010)

got a freebie moby dick, and its frosty as they come and you will eat everthing in your fridge! very good for a freebie!6 out of ten i'm picky kushberry 3 out of 6 pack fem og #18Xskunk 7 la con X skunk 3, sleestack X skunk2,mazar 7,ww from dp 4, Oasis from dp 7superhaze DP 4couchlock from Kind 8, im looking for that real put you to sleep shit i love taking 20 sack naps as i call them this is whats in routeBarneys Farm Vanilla Kush Feminized 
*Pick & Mix Seeds per pack*: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix&#8734;$12.56$12.56




Pick and Mix Next Generation Grapefruit Diesel Feminized 
*Pick & Mix Seeds per pack*: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix&#8734;$15.70$15.70




Pick and Mix Next Generation Afghani Kush Feminized 
*Pick & Mix Seeds per pack*: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix&#8734;$12.56$12.56




Pick & Mix Seeds . Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized 
*Pick & Mix Seeds per pack*: 01 Seeds PICK AND MIX SEEDS&#8734;$9.41$9.41




Pick and Mix Nirvana Seeds Northern Light Feminized 
*Pick & Mix Seeds per pack*: 01 Seeds Pick and Mix&#8734;$9.41$9.41




UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep GrapefruitFREE SEED&#8734;FREE!FREE!




UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds California Hash Plant


----------



## brnsch666 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dinafem is awesome!!! I've had 7 out of 7 germ rate with 3 different strains. I got Moby Dick #2 as a freebie. That had a 15 gram cola and at least 8 8th size little colas. I have 5 power kush going right now, theyre in 5th week of flower. They all are just as big or bigger than the Moby Dick #2, so I'm hopong for 2 oz per plant. I got a Roadrunner seed free and that germed fine and is a week old and helathy. Pictures of Power Kush 35 days into flower.


----------



## motorboater (Sep 28, 2010)

their Blue Widow is pretty good. high yielder and finishes quickly (53 days). dense indica structured buds.

i had four plants (Blue Widow, White Widow, Blackberry) in a 1 gallon Aerogarden. ended up getting about 1.25oz of the Blue Widow.


----------



## jmitchell (Oct 15, 2010)

couchlock907 said:


> got a freebie moby dick, and its frosty as they come and you will eat everthing in your fridge!


lol; grew out a freebie of moby dick also, great plant and great smoke too. Now i want to try Blue Widow.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 15, 2010)

4 blue hash


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 18, 2010)

I grew one of the multi packs last year... I grew blue hash, blue widow, and white widow... I nute burned my white widow and it looked like *DEATH*, but I left her alone and she came back from the dead and was the biggest and baddest plant (yield and THC wise)... All of them were awesome, I have like 10 large mason jars with nothing but quality bud... I highly recommend dinafem... A+++!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2010)

Attitude is now giving away 2 5 pack fem seeds of dinafem seeds when u place a order.NO MIN spending you can get it with just one seed from pick n mix get it while its hot guys.


----------



## Anarchos0 (Nov 22, 2010)

I did have a chance to test them free dinafem seeds from attitude.
I got 5 cloud9 and 5 power kush. 10 seeds, only one power kush popped out!
But i tell you what, power kush is something! Its spikey leaves and small internodes, 
Very pretty and healthy plant. The seeds were only 2nd grade so i think 1 out of 10 is still a success!
Cant wait to flower my power kush.


----------



## puffer6 (Mar 30, 2011)

i like Dinafem..i have grown the Roadrunner Auto, Haze Auto & now have either a cloud #9 or Critical + not sure cuz i forgot to label them when they popped....

either way they got some good genetics and anyone who says they have germ rate problems is either lying or does not have the skills

i have found dinafem seeds to be healthy and germ no problems...they are way better than some Nirvana seeds i have tried.

i guess sometimes it can be hit or miss but for piece of mind i choose Dinafem or one of the more established Breeders that have proved to be quality from my experiences.

PUFFER


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got a couple of freebies I just planted, Bluehash and critical+ They seem kind of runted, the bluehash is just a slow grower "2nd node", while the critical+ is the smallest plant I've ever seen "1 node". I almost need a magnifying glass to see the tiny little leaves. I plan on sticking with them too see how they turn out. But it's a stark contrast to the white label - white widows growing next to them which are already on their "4th-5th node" and looking beautiful and already starting to smell. All started at the same time, about 2 weeks from germ. Granted they were freebies compared to the widows coming from a breeders pack. The difference in the just the seeds appearance was significant. It leads me to believe freebies are the less desirable seeds not worthy of a breeders pack. So I'll reserve judgment coming from freebies and they are free so no complaining here.


----------



## whitefrost (Apr 6, 2011)

freebies here to cali hash started slow but took off two weeks in and a royal haze lsted this monster beautiful plant and fast to get going but was able to keep her at the same height as the topped cali hash im two weeks in flower and very pleased also recieved a deep sweet grapefruit but sadly the seed was cracked in short i will be trying other strains


----------



## fletchman (Apr 6, 2011)

It doesn't make any sense for a breeder to give their 2nd rate seeds out as freebies. That would be an idiotic business plan.

If anything you would want to give out your most healthy best seed, that way people love your gear and come back to buy your breeder packs.

IMO


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 7, 2011)

fletchman said:


> It doesn't make any sense for a breeder to give their 2nd rate seeds out as freebies. That would be an idiotic business plan.
> 
> If anything you would want to give out your most healthy best seed, that way people love your gear and come back to buy your breeder packs.
> 
> IMO


I agree, but on the flip side you don't want to sell second rate seeds. I certainly wasn't trying to belittle Dinafem, they have a few strains I want too try. I'm still a novice too this myself, so I can't discount it's just my inexperience. For all I know it could just be that they were fem seeds while the others were not. They were the first fem seeds I've seen, let alone, tried to grow. I'll pop into the thread again in the future and give a revised account.


----------



## Anita Bhonghitt (Apr 8, 2011)

I've had great luck growing out my Dinafem Freebies. Cali Hash, Moby Dick, Blue Hash , they all turned out great! I have a Power Kush going now that's looking good too!!!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

trapper said:


> do you have the email address i googled it and all i found was the distibuters not the company,like i said 2 were tiny dark hard seeds that didnt even look like any seeds i have seen,and the others rotted in the soil they just never pushed through,one did with my help,but it has not grown,it is 1"in 9 days while the other strains are 5" so i would like to see what they say,it costs almost 200 dollars.



this is the email address for contact after your purchase

[email protected]

Hope it helps

Namaste'

damn I am baked...just noticed the date on this thread.....


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Apr 11, 2011)

i just started a new run from seed .. all dinafem, power kush, california hash, moby dick ... they all where germed in light warrior and all 3 sprouted in 3 to 4 days and are nice and healthy so far. have heard some good things about the moby dick.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

xXOnyxXx said:


> i just started a new run from seed .. all dinafem, power kush, california hash, moby dick ... they all where germed in light warrior and all 3 sprouted in 3 to 4 days and are nice and healthy so far. have heard some good things about the moby dick.


I ordered the power kush recently and am waiting for it to arrive, I'm not sure if I want to grow it out yet do you have any advice or some more info on this strain?


----------



## The Serpent (Apr 12, 2011)

I have germinated 6 of my auto haze Dinafem seeds I got freebies from Attiotude, so far all germinated but 3 died because of me and my inexperience. I'll add to this thread as time goes on, but so far all sprouted within around 24 - 48 hours, my strongest seedling was easily ready for 6 inch grodan cube within 7 days or something and is now in my NFT tank after 11 or 12 days.

so far so good with the Dinafem auto hazes! I will be growing blue widow and a blue hash next and will also share my experiences of them.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats good to know about the auto hazes, ive got 4 of them on the way and was going to give them a whirl cause i have a few to play with and see if autos are my cup of tea


----------



## Yeah Right (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm growing Cali Hash and Diesel. They germinated fine. Both popped the surface on the same day. The Cali hash is doing really well. By comparison the Diesel is slow. The Diesel is a sativa dominant strain where the Cali Hash is an indica. Maybe that's the difference? To early to count her out for sure, her roots look good.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2011)

growin bluewidow, and cali hash hope there good


----------



## forestbud (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## yoquierotacobell (Apr 12, 2011)

SmokeUpJohnny said:


> 2 blue hash, 2 blue widow, 2 white widow


... sounds awesome.


----------



## forestbud (Apr 13, 2011)

She smoked the best out of everything in that garden. She was brought down on October 15th. She had a sweet smell and taste to it and a wonderful long lasting effect. Dinafem did a fine breeding job with her! This was an Attitude Freebie Seed!


----------



## The Serpent (Apr 13, 2011)

Those plants look simply awesome. Wish I had the climate / space for outdoor & greeenhouse grows.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I could only wish for a small greenhouse to do a couple sativas in. Who knows maybe this year i'll go out and buy some building supplies and see what happens.


----------



## The Serpent (Apr 14, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Oh I could only wish for a small greenhouse to do a couple sativas in. Who knows maybe this year i'll go out and buy some building supplies and see what happens.


God i just wish I could as well. Monsters, absolute monsters!!!! Neighbours being eaten by them, small dogs and cats going missing!!! Piles of collars in my greehouse with "My name is Kitty / Rover, i stay at XYZ,". ha ha ha!!! lol


----------



## SupaM (Apr 15, 2011)

I grew out an Attitude 'freebie' by Dinafem...Super Critical Haze...True sativa 12+wk flowering, but great taste and strong high.
Too strong for most of my buddies, so I decided to run her again....lol 
All the best!


----------



## MiKron (Apr 15, 2011)

Dude, I ordered White Siberian, and it popped up in 3 days! DinaFem also has super wicked gel that sucks up moisture when you buy a seed pack. They also have cool tins.

DinaFem FTW!


----------



## weedbeavis (Apr 15, 2011)

Got the California Hash Plant and Diesel as freebies from ordering gear from Attitude. Waiting until the Tangerine Dream is done before I sprout them.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 15, 2011)

weedbeavis said:


> Got the California Hash Plant and Diesel as freebies from ordering gear from Attitude. Waiting until the Tangerine Dream is done before I sprout them.


What are your thoughts on the tangerine dream? I'm very tempted to pick it up and was lookin for opinions


----------



## 907 (May 16, 2011)

3 years ago I planted 3 Power kush seeds. This was are very first run. We used a 400W set up and ended up with 2 plants finishing off at 4 and 3 oz dry. To this day we have n,t been able to harvest anything close to the power kush. Have been trying white russian but to finaky. As of now I am going back to the Power Kush , and will give the critical a run also.


----------



## ataxia (May 16, 2011)

Grew Sweet Deep Grapefruit. One of the best yields so far have a great pheno i'm flowering tomorrow. Roadrunner freebie turned male, Auto Haze kinda sucked but i ran it on 12/12. All my other dinafem were killed due to gnat larvae.
They have some good phenos to offer IMO.

The smoke from the SDG was grrrreat! nice indica stone.


----------



## blackjones (May 20, 2011)

Ive tried powerkush, mobydick and bluehash. All turned out great. The mobydick really stood out from the rest though. It had a very sweet lemony smell and was super frosty and had a really good active cerebral high.


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got Fruit Automatic, Blue Widow, Critical Jack, and Diesel from DinaFem as freebies along with 10 Feminized Armageddon from Homegrown Fantaseeds. All from Attitude. Hope all goes well... Wish us luck!


----------



## cary schellie (Jul 21, 2011)

weedbeavis said:


> Got the California Hash Plant and Diesel as freebies from ordering gear from Attitude. Waiting until the Tangerine Dream is done before I sprout them.


id like to know how ur t dreams do, im thinking about ordering, seems too good to be true, 70 day flower high yeild 25% thc


----------



## youngdog (Jul 22, 2011)

I got a butt load of free dinafem seeds with my order from attitude seedbank. I got blue widow, moby dick, white siberian, fruit automatic, california hash plant. Everyone germed and grew but the california hash plant. The fruit auto is very close to harvest like 2-3 weeks max. I have no issues with them. Cant speak to the smoke but from what ive heard moby dick is good smoke and ive had blue widow edibles and it was decent not the best.


----------



## SirLancelot (Aug 10, 2011)

Dinafem is one of the best company's out there in my experience. have done a few in the past and recently have going the blue widow, white Siberian, critical +. BUT about the royal haze though i have ordered two of them on separate occasions and never was lucky enough to get one to pop...


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 11, 2011)

i was skeptical at first, since they basically flood attitude with freebies, but as freebies, they show excellent promise, my diesel was killed by something in the wild outdoors but before it died at 4 weeks, it smelled of sweets and diesel, never liked diesel but this plant was really nice. their fruit automatic is also impressive, as well as their moby dick and critical +.


----------



## youngdog (Aug 11, 2011)

The fruit is pretty nice. super skunky smell. Nice relaxing high.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Nov 5, 2011)

I have grown 2 from dinafem so far, blue hash & power KUSH.. I'd give thumbs up on both 

Power KUSH was very crystal infused (buds&leaf) heavy skunky/lemony smell good yield excellent smoke

Blue hash no super heavy on the crystals very blue for one pheno and more on the hash side for the 2nd one. Nice production on this one as well.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 6, 2011)

I like dinafem, yet to get screwed over by them, germs rates are good and they have yet to hermie on me.


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a white siberian and a blue widow from Dinafem on day 60 of flower. Awesome plants! very durable. The white siberian has got a super skunky smell but isn't the biggest yielder. The Blue widow is amazing HUGE fat cola's comming everywhere. I Fim'd it a couple times. But like said it has huge dense colas. I have only had one issue with dinafem and that was a while back i got some free autos from them... they did good and weren't too bad of yielders for autos but they got mold fairly easy. Granted i was growing outside and we have been getting some super shitty spring rains but normally my rain cover and fan suffice.


----------



## DOEFUND (Jan 9, 2012)

Dinafem Seeds Packaging is Awsome !! Definitely R Leading By Example !


----------



## beans davis (Jan 18, 2012)

Dinafem OG Kush is now on Attitude $75.01 for 10 fems.
Best deal on the web for OG Kush.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 18, 2012)

Out of all the dinafem seeds ive grown all have been great tbh


----------



## sniffer (Jan 20, 2012)

i agree , my free dinafem seed from attitude beat out everthing else in the garden this time


----------



## cocoxxx (Jan 20, 2012)

just poppped there cheese and og kush (attitude freebies) dont normally run feminised gear, but after hearing all the good things, thought id give them a shot


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Jan 20, 2012)

i totally agree


----------



## sonar (Jan 20, 2012)

I grew a freebie California Hash Plant from them last year and it was ok. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## cocoxxx (Jan 20, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> View attachment 2008654
> 
> i love this lolololololololololololololo llolllipopp


----------



## mrt1980 (Jan 20, 2012)

Im thinking about ordering the critical +. could anyone tell me if their easy to grow? it'll be my second attempt im 3 weeks from harvesting some white widow from dutch passion and found them ok but a little bit sensative to over feeding


----------



## luciferateme (Jan 21, 2012)

doing 3 critical jack now, all 3 popped, one seed had big enough tap root to plant in 6 hours, the other had a broken tap root(my fault) and still grew out. all doing well. ill post back in 3 months and let you know how they turned out, if you can wait that long.lol!


----------



## couchlock907 (Jan 22, 2012)

moby dick is pretty good real icy


----------



## bb419 (Jan 22, 2012)

They grow well, easy to care for and not picky about nutes. I love the hash plant, and yes it flowers fast. From what I seen C+ grows perfect, no need to scrog because the leaf to bud ratio was insane, just like the pic on attitude. Moby Dick is ok too but big and leafy for my likes. My favorite so far is the C+, I hate the smell tbh, smells like fuel, but it grows in a way light isn't blocked so training and topping is not needed, its really a beautiful plant, dense buds COVERED (COVERED) with pistols.


----------



## sugarbear (Jan 23, 2012)

sonar said:


> I grew a freebie California Hash Plant from them last year and it was ok. Nothing spectacular.


I had the same experience. Ditto for the diesel.

sugarbear


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 8, 2012)

anyone got more info on that c+?


----------



## Theophagy (Feb 8, 2012)

I received the cloud#9 strain as a freebie awhile back, and has become a regular in my grow room. I have the critical+ and cali hash plant, but have not planted them yet.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Feb 8, 2012)

Theophagy said:


> I received the cloud#9 strain as a freebie awhile back, and has become a regular in my grow room. I have the critical+ and cali hash plant, but have not planted them yet.


what you have to say about it?


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Feb 8, 2012)

just popped in there og kush in the vegg room 2 days ago. hope its good


----------



## TheGrotesque (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is dinafem super silver I have going.... bout 8 weeks in flower so far







I did get a freebie FRUIT automatic, my first auto and it was fucking amazing.... Would definitely love to get my hands more of those autos.


----------



## cocoxxx (Feb 9, 2012)

looks great just potted there og kush and cheese into 6.5ltre, flipping soon


----------



## EnlightenedOne (Aug 8, 2012)

Still no word on the critical + autos
Would have loved some pictures from a grow of it, Dinafem claim that this strai will go from seed to harvest in 5 weeks!!!
This can't be right... Can it?

Helppppppppppp xD


----------



## teoborg (Aug 8, 2012)

I've just finished the auto critical + and auto critical jack, good, yeah, but not as good as haze v.2. Anyway I will never grow autos anymore, such a waste of time, space, money and a grade C+ smoke, at best...Buddhas White dwarf was the best auto I've experienced.
Everything so far I 've growed from Dinafem was very good. White Sibyrean, Moby Dick, White Widow, Blue Widow, Original Amnesia and Power kush. I think Dinafem is the best possible seed company for someone to start exploring cannabis.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 8, 2012)

Dinafem sells great feminized seeds, no complaints here. This is a top from a 3 ft. tall Critical + from outside, even though she was short I harvested almost 1/4 lb. (dry/cured weight) from 1 outdoor plant. It flowered early (too early because I put it out way too early, but it finished in mid-July instead of returning to the vegetative state), giving me an early harvest. The smoke is decent, it seems like a longer cure really helps the overall potency... I cured mine for 3 weeks before I really started digging into it. Keep in mind she only flowered for around 38 days (really is a 45 days strain but weather forced me to harvest early) and was grown outside during the driest season my state has had in many years, reaching only 3 feet in height and was only fed once during transplant (5 regular Jobe's fertilizer spikes); so, any bit Critical + lacks in potency, she certainly makes up for in time and yield (some phenos have good potency as ell but Critical has always been meant for a production strain.) There's a famous Critical + cut known as the "Bilbo" cut, look her up, I believe this is the cup-winning cut that Dinafem is referring to in the description but every pheno I've seen makes a huge top cola every time (when they're grown i good conditions.)
View attachment 2287551


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 8, 2012)

I have 1 Dinafem White Widow I got as a freeby, has anyone grown or smoked any? I am really interested in it because I've been impressed with their quality so far (I realize it's not "the" White Widow, but it could still be a great strain.) The original White Widow was a Brazilian Sativa X South Indian that you can now get from Greenhouse seeds and Mr. Nice Seeds (the original breeder, only he now sells his version as "Black Widow" and has crossed it with a Mango) but Dinafem's version of White Widow is a cross of Haze X Skunk X Northern Lights... any info on the Dinafem version would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cubabdi (Aug 22, 2012)

has anyone tried the industrial plant got a freebie and only found one review of it kinda making me feel like i got shafted cuz my freebie was suppose to be critical sensi star


----------



## teoborg (Aug 23, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> I have 1 Dinafem White Widow I got as a freeby, has anyone grown or smoked any? I am really interested in it because I've been impressed with their quality so far (I realize it's not "the" White Widow, but it could still be a great strain.) The original White Widow was a Brazilian Sativa X South Indian that you can now get from Greenhouse seeds and Mr. Nice Seeds (the original breeder, only he now sells his version as "Black Widow" and has crossed it with a Mango) but Dinafem's version of White Widow is a cross of Haze X Skunk X Northern Lights... any info on the Dinafem version would be greatly appreciated.


If you search RIU you will see how many times it is been said : GHS has not the original White Widow, but mr.Nice has.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

I've never had any issues with ANY Dinafem strain I've grown. I normally throw 1 or 2 of their freebies into my mix whenever sowing seeds. I've done Blue Widow, Moby Dick, Power Kush, and have Original Haze and Super silver going now. Every one of them has been good so far. 

Moby dick is SUPER potent. It really leans towards haze and it comes through in the soaring high and smell while picking up some of the frost of the White Widow. Only down side is that to properly finish in soil you are looking at 10+ weeks. But they yields are amazing and it really pays you for it. I had a 36 gram top bud off of my first run of it. Super Dense, super sticky, super stinky, super potent, you cant go wrong with it.

Blue Widow was a really nice one too. It had massive yields. I ended up getting 8.5 zones off of it. It turned some really nice shades of purple. It had more of a cheesy smell, I was looking for a more blueberry smell. It wasnt the most potent strain, but yielded nicely. Mine ended up going to around 12 weeks. That was kinda a pain, but it rewarded me once again. 

The Power Kush is one I'm flowering right now. It is super vigorous, the bud formation at week 3 of flowering is impressive. Super big white hairy buds, building the structure for some crazy colas later. It is a massive nute hog though. The other plants next to it look normal, but it is starting to yellow pretty good wanting more Nitrogen. 

Original Haze was kind of a mutant at first. I think it may have damaged its root somehow when being sowed. It popped fast and I put it into its cup, and it just kinda grew weird and slow for a couple weeks and then it took off like a rocket and actually caught up to everything else and is bigger than a lot of others. It just went into flower, so I dont' know how the finished product is, but so far everything looks really nice. 

Super silvers are still in infancy. They are very vigorous and happy though and I dont have any doubt that they will do well. 

If I were into loading up on fems, I would run Dinafem's for sure. They are all very stable and very uniform. I had a friend with moby who wouldn't come off of a cut, so I popped the freebie I had and it ended up coming out the exact same way. I started another one later and gave it to a friend, and it came out the exact same as mine and my buddies.


----------



## yesum (Aug 23, 2012)

Pretty sure the Dinafem White Widow is a s1 of the Mr. Nice Widow.


----------



## CanadianGrower420 (Aug 23, 2012)

I personally LOVE DinaFem seeds; I always tend to purchase #1 OG KUSH & #1 Cheese. Best strains to grow from personal experience.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 23, 2012)

yesum said:


> Pretty sure the Dinafem White Widow is a s1 of the Mr. Nice Widow.


i would still grow mr.nice's version, most people disrespect the male cannabis plant, but i've had males from "shitty" breeders that have blessed me with f2's that were better than 80% of the fem gear i've grown out. and they are free if you can find one, its alot easier since mr.nice packs include 15-18 seeds. ended up with 8 males 9 females on my devil seeds and i found a nice male for f2's, grows almost identical to the female keeper.


----------



## Rising Moon (Aug 26, 2012)

My friend runs out the Power Kush once in a while. Its a really nice, chill smoke. Pine smell, great for making hash, fast flowering time.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got a 5 foot power kush outdoors right now, makes good BHO that taste just like oranges.


----------



## Aussie.Light.Of.Jah (Oct 6, 2012)

trapper said:


> just germed 8 blue widow from dinefem,two tiny black ones never germed at all the the 6 could not push through the soil before rotting,the only ones out of the strains i germinated,i would never bye dinafem again total garbage.


Seems like that it was your grow not dinafem i have had those strains and blue widow is the fucking bomb its out growing northen lights g13labs and barneys farm liberty haze and it stinks i love this strain and i have only had it in flower for 2 weeks and my whole down stairs smells like pot and theres not even on white hair or flowers on it yet


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 7, 2012)

i didnt realise dinafem has been around this long. this thread was started in 2008.

well i have never bought any dinafem but i have had some freebies. i was not happy with the finished product in general. i grew out blue hash, bluefruit, and diesel. grown from seed and harvested at 9 weeks, was ok and nothing special.
i had clones from them and harvested at week 9. the clones could have went at least another 2 weeks. i had light fluffy buds. all the other clones grown side by side and finished on time but the dinafem clones did not.

just my experience and i know you cant just go by freebies and was only 3 beans, but it seems all other freebies i have had, have been pretty good.


----------



## banditos (Nov 25, 2012)

I did 10 Moby Dick from Dinafem this year outside. They all came up and did very well. I got over a pound on each plant. Sixty or so kilometers south of Calgary, Canada. Low maintenance, just planted near water source. No complaints here about Dinafem.


----------



## althor (Nov 25, 2012)

smoke and coke said:


> i didnt realise dinafem has been around this long. this thread was started in 2008.
> 
> well i have never bought any dinafem but i have had some freebies. i was not happy with the finished product in general. i grew out blue hash, bluefruit, and diesel. grown from seed and harvested at 9 weeks, was ok and nothing special.
> i had clones from them and harvested at week 9. the clones could have went at least another 2 weeks. i had light fluffy buds. all the other clones grown side by side and finished on time but the dinafem clones did not.
> ...



I had bluehash freebie. I didnt care for it much at all. Because I didnt care for it, it sat in the back and aged. After 45 days in the jar, it turned into some really nice smoke. The longer it aged, the better it got.


----------



## trichmasta (Nov 25, 2012)

I got a freebie Power Kush and have kept it around to run again. Fruity, skunky, potent flowers that hit the head instantly!! Getting a lot more size and resin production this go phor sure!! 

Ive noticed it also clones exteremly easy too


----------



## smoke and coke (Nov 26, 2012)

althor said:


> I had bluehash freebie. I didnt care for it much at all. Because I didnt care for it, it sat in the back and aged. After 45 days in the jar, it turned into some really nice smoke. The longer it aged, the better it got.


i had all of mine jarred up for a good 6 months and everytime i tried any of them, i didnt like them. a friend of mine doesnt care about taste and likes everything i have. so when its time to clean out the med. cabinet and restock with the fresh, i know my friend will be happy to take anything off my hands. but usually he doesnt get anything until i have had it for many months. you never know when you may need it for back up smoke.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes I got Blue Hash as a free seed also.

I almost didn't bother germing it. As the pictures that Dinafem puts in of there plants doesn't look very good.

But they turn out very resinous and pretty... They'd sell a lot more with better pics.

View attachment 2421343


----------



## demonhaze (Nov 26, 2012)

I got a free white Siberian seed from attitude and grew it outside this summer using mg soil and nutes not knowing any better yet it still survived and thrived. I'll be buying dinafem seeds again lol highly recommend


----------



## Heady Intentions (Nov 28, 2012)

If you ran into root rot at germination it's because you over watered them, I just did the same thing with one of my blue cheese's. I also germed a blue widow without as much water and it came up healthier than the rest of my seedlings. I get 100% success rate with a damp paper towel in a tupperware container with a few holes poked in the top of it. Then i put that shit on a germination pad (costs like 20 bucks) and they explode out of their shells. Hope this helps, stay strapped!


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 29, 2012)

Shadeslay said:


> I've got a couple of freebies I just planted, Bluehash and critical+ They seem kind of runted, the bluehash is just a slow grower "2nd node", while the critical+ is the smallest plant I've ever seen "1 node". I almost need a magnifying glass to see the tiny little leaves. I plan on sticking with them too see how they turn out. But it's a stark contrast to the white label - white widows growing next to them which are already on their "4th-5th node" and looking beautiful and already starting to smell. All started at the same time, about 2 weeks from germ. Granted they were freebies compared to the widows coming from a breeders pack. The difference in the just the seeds appearance was significant. It leads me to believe freebies are the less desirable seeds not worthy of a breeders pack. So I'll reserve judgment coming from freebies and they are free so no complaining here.


testing 1 2 3


----------



## Roll&Grow (Nov 30, 2012)

Order Last WK 5 Dianfem Fem cheese and 5 Fem Og Kush, Cant Wait to get them started. Also got two White Widow Freebies !!


----------



## MiKron (Dec 1, 2012)

My Blue Hash, Critical + and White Siberian all went herm. none of my greenhouse strains went herm


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 5, 2012)

i germed my blue hash 4 days ago. it took 36 hours after germing it had an inch taproot. its now about an inch 1/2 with the first set of leaves after the first rounded ones. very fast growing so far considering it has rained non stop the last 3-4 days. dinafem has high quality seeds for sure


----------



## Beachside (Dec 6, 2012)

I have five critical plus one week in flower. I have read some great reviews around and hope they turn out well. There are a couple of vids on you tube that look sexy as all get out and are done in 8 weeks tops!?! We shale see.....


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 7, 2012)

Im a fan of Dinafem, been growing there strains for awhile now.
The BW and Crit+ and Shark Attack have been awesome. I can say that all of them always take longer to correctly finish then advertised.

Here is my last batch of Critical +








Here is a pic of my last batch of Blue Widow SoG from 2011 some time








Blue Widow before harvest....


----------



## Beachside (Dec 8, 2012)

Hellbillie-- those are some sexy ladies! How many days out would you call those critical +? I don't shy away from 70+ and truly believe most strains go at least 65.... But I have heard of quite a short flowering for this beautiful girl.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 8, 2012)

That critical pic has me excited! Look great!


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 8, 2012)

Beachside said:


> Hellbillie-- those are some sexy ladies! How many days out would you call those critical +? I don't shy away from 70+ and truly believe most strains go at least 65.... But I have heard of quite a short flowering for this beautiful girl.


I screwed up my notes on this last grow, but im somewhere between 40 and 55 days right now I believe.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Dec 8, 2012)

Love Dinafem no complaints here. My avatar is a Shark Attack (indica dom and very fruity) also have a diesel that is also a indica dom very dense buds with a very distinct strawberry smell has none of the fuely smell)First pic shark second pic shark top right diesel bottom left.


----------



## djburns1 (Dec 8, 2012)

never had a single problem with a dinafem seed 
I received a 80%(whatever that means) Blue Hash in a promotion from Attitude. Ran 6 clones, vegged for 45 days and finished in 62 days at 4.5 feet. 1.5 lbs of pretty good and very dense nugs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2012)

On past exp, I'd rate these DinaFem strains:
Ca Hash Plant, Ctitical+, Blue Widow, White Widow, Sweet Deep Grapefruit - several of each, all grew vigorously and yielded above avg. None of the smoke was particularly memorable.
OG Kush - fastest grower, biggest yielder, above avg smoke
Diesel = 2 times, both slow, low yield but tasty.

I can't remember a DinaFem seed that didn't germ - no herms. If I knew someone that wanted a reliable strain for commercial purposes, I'd recommend DinaFem. For personal stash, I prefer others.


----------



## althor (Dec 8, 2012)

Dinafem is a perfect company for a new grower IMO. They dont have to cull through males and will have few if any problems at all.


----------



## resinousflowers (Dec 8, 2012)

althor said:


> Dinafem is a perfect company for a new grower IMO. They dont have to cull through males and will have few if any problems at all.


but you still have to watch out for herms,growing fems is no easier than growing regs.
their blue widow and cheese are very nice.


----------



## ruudong (Dec 8, 2012)

i bought 5 power kush 5 deep grapefruit and 5 original amnisa {amnisa ware expensive} they all germanated fine but the amnisa only 1 seed managed to push trough and grow gutted 

the other 10 got 3 of each growing fast the other 4 are midgets lol .. but gutted about the amnisa wast of money 
]


----------



## rollajoint (Dec 8, 2012)

Just harvested their og kush lovely looking plant covered in frost and nice yealder over 4 oz's a plant 5 week veg


----------



## ruudong (Dec 9, 2012)

4 oz 5 week veg very nice what grow system are u using


----------



## djburns1 (Dec 9, 2012)

ruudong said:


> 4 oz 5 week veg very nice what grow system are u using


full canna line in canna coco


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I got to say I kinda dislike dinafem. most if not all are ripped off s1's of good strains look how many mr. nice S1's they have shark attack (shark shock), white widow(black widow), critical + (critical mass) and super silver (super silver haze) also a few from sensi seeds and a few others. but I know their gonna have some decent smoke but it seems they don't do much work. basically the same as all fem breeders any fool can find a great mother but it takes a lot of time, space and selection to find a great father. the way I see it is why give the breeder money who knocked off the line when you can get it from the original breeder that worked hard on that strain. 9 times out of 10 the original f1's will beat the S1's and f2's on a good strain imo.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 9, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I got to say I kinda dislike dinafem. most if not all are ripped off s1's of good strains look how many mr. nice S1's they have shark attack (shark shock), white widow(black widow), critical + (critical mass) and super silver (super silver haze) also a few from sensi seeds and a few others. but I know their gonna have some decent smoke but it seems they don't do much work. basically the same as all fem breeders any fool can find a great mother but it takes a lot of time, space and selection to find a great father. the way I see it is why give the breeder money who knocked off the line when you can get it from the original breeder that worked hard on that strain. 9 times out of 10 the original f1's will beat the S1's and f2's on a good strain imo.


dinafem are NOT breeders. they just offer fem version of Shanti's work because he left them a market to do so. i don't buy their gear but when i get it for free, i think- "hmmm fem'd MNS genetics i'll give them a go!" although they have disappointed me with some of their stuff.


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 10, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I got to say I kinda dislike dinafem. most if not all are ripped off s1's of good strains look how many mr. nice S1's they have shark attack (shark shock), white widow(black widow), critical + (critical mass) and super silver (super silver haze) also a few from sensi seeds and a few others. but I know their gonna have some decent smoke but it seems they don't do much work. basically the same as all fem breeders any fool can find a great mother but it takes a lot of time, space and selection to find a great father. the way I see it is why give the breeder money who knocked off the line when you can get it from the original breeder that worked hard on that strain. 9 times out of 10 the original f1's will beat the S1's and f2's on a good strain imo.


Did he though???

Does he make them himself???

Shanti as nd still does make whole sale strains.

Seedsman bought shitload of his Bwidow and relabled it. Think its changed since though as i ad a try of the fem and its not as nice. OMG no where nr the regs.
I get alot from seedsman either free or nearly free.

I aint slateing SB at all as I respect him big time.

But you have 10ki of BW-Widow seeds, you aint going to sell all of them as MNS as the price will reflect the inflation. So maybe 1/2 goes out in bulk and 1/2 gets kept as Own. And as SBs seeds are always nice looking ones im guessing he sorts through MNS-Resale keeping the best quality seeds as MNS.

Just an idea and opinion on what as been mentioned by SB himself many times, even on his video he says I supply others


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 10, 2012)

here you go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=583hIhJpE5w



and watch who is scott blakey and listen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i85wn9MmLNY


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 10, 2012)

he's a legend. a legenddd.


----------



## little rich (Dec 10, 2012)

1st up big respect to shanti.
personally i think dinafem seeds is a good company wth reliable seeds.a few of my friends av grown out they strains with never any hermie or banana issues & av all been nice smokes.they critical + is very nice,reminds me alot of valium which is nice at nite time but shanti critical mass is much much nicer.
my mate recently grew dinafems industrial plant & what value for money plant it was ,big yield & very nice smooth smoke & a long lasting high.


----------



## Smoke4Free THC (Feb 9, 2013)

Dinafem seeds were good afew years ago now they dont germanate there seeds must be old i bought 120 bluewidow ONLY 6 GERMANATED when i have bought it before with 9/10 germanation rate and i have been germanating seeds for years with no problems like this and when i called and emailed them they would not respond to anything so i lost 2 thousand dollars on seeds with no answer from them fuck dinafem only order from them when its a fresh new strain


----------



## muc (Feb 12, 2013)

DWC + Dinafem Femonized critical jack , cheese & powerkush all are great powerful smoke easy growing and continually the best producing plants i've run thru the years of many varieties inside , never once have i had a germination problem in fact i pop single seeds for my mothers the rate is so good , unlike any other i've run you never know what you'll get from seed to seed or if they'll pop , dinafem has always been stable . and holy shit am laughing my ass off reading posts here on hermies , only reason ya see 'em is a shock has happened to the plant =ing a major screw up in the grow , screw up being the grower in most cases , just read this thread & keep score on positive feedback as compared to the negative =ing better than 10-1 , then make an informed decision . run the freebies of all the growers using that type odf prom otion


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 5, 2015)

Smoke4Free THC said:


> Dinafem seeds were good afew years ago now they dont germanate there seeds must be old i bought 120 bluewidow ONLY 6 GERMANATED when i have bought it before with 9/10 germanation rate and i have been germanating seeds for years with no problems like this and when i called and emailed them they would not respond to anything so i lost 2 thousand dollars on seeds with no answer from them fuck dinafem only order from them when its a fresh new strain


had to be ur fault then..u must be the worst germ'er ever..ive read all over the canna fourms about the great germ rates from dinafem and to hear u say only 6 out of 120 germ lol all these other growers around on the boards haveing great germ rates with dinafem and ur the only one with a shit germ record tells me that u dont have any ideal wtf u are doing


----------



## BLVDog (Feb 12, 2015)

ben growen their white widow for about two years indoor and out.not the most potent strain or necessarily my fav.but performs good in shitty conditions, its tough haha. ben described as "creamy" pretty bomb


----------



## alwaysmedicated12 (Sep 25, 2015)

I heard a lot from dinaherm, first that they were buying at 30 cts a seeds to non-profit association, that they never start breeding until 2012 or so and with automatics, i like the image of oyeah the owner when he hide himself behind a shirt like with see nowdays from terorist or mafias as it does represent him very well. i think they are people selling seeds like other sells chickens at wallmart but a bunch of newbies fall with the funeral black marketing you see over and over and you re the only one not getting bored at seeing it.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 27, 2015)

When you heard a lot but don't know shit ... i like those gossip girl on here, dinafem is what ive started with and did not dissapoint me and this was since their begginning, they got a TEAM for breeding, they make someone do their seed like a lots of cie, ask dna or humbolt who make the seed.. you will be surprise


----------



## CashCrops (Sep 27, 2015)

muc said:


> DWC + Dinafem Femonized critical jack , cheese & powerkush all are great powerful smoke easy growing and continually the best producing plants i've run thru the years of many varieties inside , never once have i had a germination problem in fact i pop single seeds for my mothers the rate is so good , unlike any other i've run you never know what you'll get from seed to seed or if they'll pop , dinafem has always been stable . and holy shit am laughing my ass off reading posts here on hermies , only reason ya see 'em is a shock has happened to the plant =ing a major screw up in the grow , screw up being the grower in most cases , just read this thread & keep score on positive feedback as compared to the negative =ing better than 10-1 , then make an informed decision . run the freebies of all the growers using that type odf prom otion


I still have my critical jack from two years ago, one of my favorites to grow and smoke. All the freebies of dinafem i got were really good, this was a few years ago though.


----------



## mrrager420 (Oct 24, 2015)

No experience other than this 26 day old Critical +. Damn thing topped itself and I topped it twice more for 8 tops. One is smaller than the other 4 mains tho.


----------



## Mountain Bud (Oct 31, 2015)

I got dinafem. As freebies. Blue hash and blue widow. They were easy to grow, bug free, etc. they both produced very nice indica buds, a very nice taste. So nice I ordered some dinafem original amnesia.


----------



## Mountain Bud (Oct 31, 2015)

trapper said:


> hope it works better for you then for me,i emailed were i got the seeds and they never had the decency to reply,but in this med growing business their are thieves that take advantage of the fact we cant call the cops,but im in the process of getting my medical licence,but not at the expence of haveing to quit takeing my stronger meds.pot can only do so much for heavy pain.it helps with the loss of appetite from other meds ect ect.


I'm not sure what state your in, but in California I showed the mmj doctors the list of strong prescription drugs that doctors have me on. I wanted to have an mmj license so I could try and reduce some of the dangerous pharma drugs prescribed to me. Easy peezie.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Oct 31, 2015)

I grew their Moby Dick outdoors this year really liking it. Good day smoke.


----------



## Greenhousegrower91 (Mar 20, 2016)

Pack of blue amnesia xxl start soon dinafem first timer


----------

